
Show HN: Lessons from Launching 4 Products in 4 Weeks During Quarantine - joelrunyon
https://impossiblehq.com/quarantine-launch-lessons
======
joelrunyon
Hey HN!

On a bit of a whim, I made up a challenge last month to try and do 4 launches
in 4 weeks across a series of products I was working on as a way to stay
productive and optimistic during quarantine.

We ended up getting 3 top-5 product launches on Product Hunt (plus one dud due
to timing).

I learned a lot during the last 4 weeks about launching and the Product Hunt
platform in general and share a bunch of things that I would have done
differently.

Hopefully this encourages people to keep shipping!

